
Since the UFO footage is mainstream, lets see what our best theories are - yachtman
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/27/politics/pentagon-ufo-videos/index.html
======
TechBro8615
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21858093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21858093)

(I know there were more, but can’t find them atm.)

------
cac1
It seems straight forward to interpret (which means I'm probably wrong.) Since
the motions are impossible they didn't happen. Either:

1) The objects were much closer and the high speed motions were apparent
motions; or 2) The instruments were being spoofed by: A) DARPA experiments; B)
The Chinese; C) The Russians; or D) Some other party (Israelis or ?

~~~
IcyDluck
Nothing impossible about those motions, any sufficiently advanced technology
looks like magic.

------
tekni5
Some form of advanced drone or interceptor created by the US, combined with a
disinformation campaign.

~~~
yachtman
I thought the general consensus was that the way that the craft was
accelerating far outpaced any known tech by a large margin. I was hoping some
aeronautics HNers could chime in with their 2 cents.

